# Disposal of Butane Cans



## RonnieS

Hey all, so I'm pretty sure I got a bad can of Xikar butane fuel. I verified this by trying a different brand (long story, not the major issue). The issue is disposing of the near full can of Butane. After reading online I've discovered it's not so easy. I tried a local scrap metal place that won't take it because it's a pressurized container. I also called a local city agency that suggested I try other scrap metal places, that's not going to get me anywhere.

Any safe and responsible suggestions? 

Also, I was wondering if there's a way I can bleed the canister myself and then just throw the empty canister in the recycling bin. Thanks in advance!


----------



## felker14

Pressure has to be released before a recycle place can take it. Check with camping store they sell stoves that use similar canisters. I remember as kid we used BB guns on pressurized cans.


----------



## JustinThyme

Cant speak for NY but across the Hudson in Jersey they go in with hazardous items such as paint, oil, etc. Its not a pick up thing, one has to take it to the designated place. Believe it or not the hardest thing to get rid of here is yard debris like branches and twigs. They used to pick it up but now you have to pack it off yourself to a specific place that is open on Tuesdays and Thursdays from 1pm to 3pm. They will do pick ups after a major storm but other than that you are on your own. So now I just pile it up in the backyard over in the corner and when a storm goes through I put it out on the curb. Not like we have had a shortage of damaging storms in the last few years.

You dont want to bleed it off if you have any conscience of releasing greenhouse gases, Butane make Freon look like inert gas.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Dunno where you live but I live out in the country so here's a couple things I would do to empty it.

Option 1) Set the canister out at about 50 yds and shoot it with a .22
Option 2) Get a good fire going in the burn barrel, toss it in and run. Stand back and wait for the big POP and fireball 

<Edit>
Ahh I see you're in the city of NY. You're screwed then 
One of many reasons I'd never live within city limits.


----------



## RonnieS

LOL. I decided to bleed the can in a well ventilated area. All appears to be well. I wore protective gloves and a mask. I think my problem has been solved. What a PITA!!! Makes you want to switch to stick matches.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

I've heard of something called 'huffing' that would empty that can in a jiffy.
Just give it to some school kids along with a paper bag.


----------



## RonnieS

One more thing. I take it that it's perfectly safe to recycle empty butane cans. Right???


----------



## JustinThyme

Empty with no pressure should be fine.


----------



## beercritic

Fast food restaurant garbage can. Course I usually blow mine up.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs

It's considered household hazardous waste, google "household hazardous waste depot" and your city/county and something will come up. I looked on the NYC web page for you and apparently they hold collection events for these in the spring in each borough, I would post a link but I can't yet. 

Whatever you do don't throw it in the garbage, beyond the obvious detrimental environmental effects of releasing that to the atmosphere things like butane tend to make garbage trucks catch on fire. Also if you live in a high rise you probably have a garbage compactor which can catch your building on fire.


----------



## mommaof4

WOW!! That's a GREAT idea, NOT!! Why would you think something like that is right or beneficial to their well being? There's enough out there to destroy them without adding fuel to the fire!! Let me guess....you don't have children!!


----------



## UBC03

mommaof4 said:


> WOW!! That's a GREAT idea, NOT!! Why would you think something like that is right or beneficial to their well being? There's enough out there to destroy them without adding fuel to the fire!! Let me guess....you don't have children!!


You know you're chastising people that haven't been on here in 4-5 years..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

UBC03 said:


> You know you're chastising people that haven't been on here in 4-5 years..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Give em hell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Scap

mommaof4 said:


> WOW!! That's a GREAT idea, NOT!! Why would you think something like that is right or beneficial to their well being? There's enough out there to destroy them without adding fuel to the fire!! Let me guess....you don't have children!!


Post necromancy aside....
What are you talking about?


----------



## TexaSmoke

UBC03 said:


> You know you're chastising people that haven't been on here in 4-5 years..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If you're gonna try to call out someone on your very first post, may as well be someone that isn't here anymore. At least you may get to hang around for a few more days....lol

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Cigary

mommaof4 said:


> WOW!! That's a GREAT idea, NOT!! Why would you think something like that is right or beneficial to their well being? There's enough out there to destroy them without adding fuel to the fire!! Let me guess....you don't have children!!


Can't wait to see how long this tree-hugger stays around! There isn't enough gorilla glue to make it happen...thanks for the comic relief there short timer.&#128519;


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scap said:


> Post necromancy aside....
> What are you talking about?


----------



## greasemonger

Bingo!


----------

